# Rigging new jet boat questions



## moark (Aug 9, 2014)

Considering buying a new WeldBilt 16/52 semi "v" with a tunnel hull and a 60/40 Mercury with 15" mid section. How high should the transom be to fit the front of the shoe in the tunnel correctly? Also I'm getting stick steering and plan to fish from the seat between the controls so my question is should I mount the trolling motor on the side or middle of the deck? If in the middle I don't think I would have to get out of the seat to pull the trolling motor up. In an emergency I can just grab the rope and pull the motor up and fire the engine up, like to retrieve a hung up $10 lure.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 10, 2014)

First. You just need a 20" transom with your short shaft motor 
If you get a tunnel you might be ok also but close !
On the TM I hate it in the middle but that's just me


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 10, 2014)

I would put feelers out to the manufacturer and also to outboardjet.com to see what they recommend. I would certainly hope that Weldbilt would already be making the hull to fit the power plant with the allowance for the tunnel in the floor.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 11, 2014)

I believe it's about 22" for the short shaft 60 merc jet


----------

